# NKT275 Red Dot found in UK  Store, Link Added



## music6000 (Apr 30, 2020)

These are old surplus stock from around the right time. They are 9.5mm long and 4.5mm diameter.
Around $18.50 US each, Anybody interested?







						Transistor Base Numbers Jxxxx to Zxxxx | Cricklewood Electronics
					

Visit Cricklewood Electronics for Professional CCTV Systems that give full security to the homeowner. We offer high quality Home Security CCTV Systems.




					www.cricklewoodelectronics.com


----------



## music6000 (Apr 30, 2020)

They have a lot of Stock & can measure with Basic equipment to match a set:





						Transistor Base Numbers Jxxxx to Zxxxx | Cricklewood Electronics
					

Visit Cricklewood Electronics for Professional CCTV Systems that give full security to the homeowner. We offer high quality Home Security CCTV Systems.




					www.cricklewoodelectronics.com


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been trying to research into doing a Fuzz Face build, this is very nice timing. Still not sure I know enough to check they are legit and what matching pairs to ask for etc


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Apr 30, 2020)

I've emailed them to see if they have a matched pair in the 70-80HFE for Q1 and 80-100 for Q2 range as comments on this forum have suggested. Still cheaper than buying a Fuzz Face I guess!


----------



## FuzzMonkey (May 1, 2020)

Fingers crossed they are not just a bunch of 'out of spec in terms of hFE/too much leakage' from another pedal builder who took the best one for themselves before selling the rejects on.


----------



## music6000 (May 1, 2020)

They have around 400 + to select from!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 6, 2020)

This is the replay I got from them asking for a matched pair. Not worth the cost risk.

_We don't test the transistors. They where all tested by our supplier to be within the specs of the original datasheet about 6 months ago._


----------



## Ratimus (May 6, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> This is the replay I got from them asking for a matched pair. Not worth the cost risk.
> 
> _We don't test the transistors. They where all tested by our supplier to be within the specs of the original datasheet about 6 months ago._


PM me. I'll hook you up.

edit: not with NKT275s though- don't get your hopes up. Russian NOS germanium still sounds pretty good 

edit #2: Dang! Looks like you're in Australia? Might not be worth the shipping time and cost. Still, PM me and let's see if we can figure something out.


----------



## music6000 (May 7, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> This is the replay I got from them asking for a matched pair. Not worth the cost risk.
> 
> _We don't test the transistors. They where all tested by our supplier to be within the specs of the original datasheet about 6 months ago._


Here is the Response I got From Chris for a matching set which  is the opposite of your response :




Cheers music6000


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (May 7, 2020)

Ratimus said:


> PM me. I'll hook you up.
> 
> edit: not with NKT275s though- don't get your hopes up. Russian NOS germanium still sounds pretty good
> 
> edit #2: Dang! Looks like you're in Australia? Might not be worth the shipping time and cost. Still, PM me and let's see if we can figure something out.


Thank you! Have sent DM


----------



## music6000 (May 7, 2020)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> This is the replay I got from them asking for a matched pair. Not worth the cost risk.
> 
> _We don't test the transistors. They where all tested by our supplier to be within the specs of the original datasheet about 6 months ago._


I spoke with Chris & Cricklewood regarding this & told him it would have a big impact on his sales on Pedal forums. He told me that due to Covid19 & only doing increased online sales at the moment with reduced staff, he doesn't have time to Test transistors at the moment & he was doing it for me as a kind gesture. He has a lot of Jfets I've never heard of before also!

He has sold over 400 NKT275's in the last 12 months & only had one complaint where the buyer didn't like the Look of them & was refunded.

When things get back to Normal, I'm sure he can fulfil your request.

Cheers music6000


----------



## Amplified Parts (Aug 9, 2022)

Old thread, but since I came across this on google and Cricklewood is still selling these, I wanted to let everyone know that there's some concern that these are fake. The printing/general look on these is a lot closer than most fakes you see. The biggest indicators that have been pointed out are that the leads are too short, the printing is more smudged, and most importantly how skinny it is. I have not seen an NKT275 in that skinny package personally.

Kind of hard to show it clearly without having them side-by-side, but here's the Cricklewood one next to a known legitimate NKT275, both scaled so that their package height is the same. You can see the diameter of the Cricklewood can is thinner than the other one - more like what you would see on germanium transistors of Japanese origin (Matsushita, Toshiba, Sanyo, etc.).





Pedal Pawn sold a fuzz with a sticker on the back that says "W/ NKT275 RED DOT TRANSISTORS". They made an IG post calling theirs, which they mention in the comments came from Cricklewood, "reproduction units that aim to capture all the spirit and tone of the originals from the 60s" but clarifying that theirs are not NOS NKT275s.









						Pedal Pawn on Instagram: "In light of our recent, and incredibly successful release of the LTD Edition @reverb exclusive germanium #pedalpawnfuzz - we’ve been getting a lot of questions about transistors and thought it might be worth clarifying. The 
					

Pedal Pawn shared a post on Instagram: "In light of our recent, and incredibly successful release of the LTD Edition @reverb exclusive germanium #pedalpawnfuzz - we’ve been getting a lot of questions about transistors and thought it might be worth clarifying. The transistors found in our unit...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## fig (Aug 9, 2022)

Amplified Parts said:


> Old thread, but since I came across this on google and Cricklewood is still selling these, I wanted to let everyone know that those are fake. The printing/general look on these is a lot closer than most fakes you see that don't even resemble the originals. But they're definitely fake. The leads are way too short, the printing is a lot more smudged than real ones, and most damning is how skinny it is. No legit NKT275s are in that skinny package.


Thanks for the heads up. I would imagine lots of folks are looking for those to populate those old-school Fuzz Face boards you folks are offering ( two of which found their way to me   ).


----------



## Amplified Parts (Aug 9, 2022)

That's great to hear! We sold out of that initial batch insanely quick but we should have a larger order arriving either tomorrow or Thursday, along with a version that has black solder mask and a gold surface finish which I personally think looks excellent.

Here's another side by side pic of an NKT275 currently being sold elsewhere that I believe to be fake. Notice that although the text on the left NKT275 looks similar, it is smaller, as if the entire label was shrunken down. There is also more space between NKT and 275:





It would be very hard to pick these out without comparing them side-by-side. The package type looks correct, and the label is the closest I've seen on a fake.

I picked up 4 of these to check them out. I may have gotten a bit lucky in that one of these was a dead giveaway:





The purple base is most likely a Japanese transistor, but definitely not an NKT275. I'd be less sure about the other 3, but since they were from the same batch with the same printing style on them, I'm fairly certain these are all fake.

The bottom is much more telling, but here are the labels. The one with the purple bottom also has a separation near the pins which the others don't have, but I'm pretty sure I've seen those on legitimate NKT275s (I've certainly seen them on the white dot NKT275s in Sun Faces, and I have no reason to think those are fake). You can see that the 2 and 5 in particular can be a little wonky and smeared on these:


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 9, 2022)

Amplified Parts said:


> That's great to hear! We sold out of that initial batch insanely quick but we should have a larger order arriving either tomorrow or Thursday, along with a version that has black solder mask and a gold surface finish which I personally think looks excellent.


That black solder mask version sounds like it'll be real spiffy. I've got a few of the plain ones from the first batch and I'm looking forward to getting going with them. Any other vintagey mojo boards like these planned for the future? 

Also... what's the best place to contact y'all with product suggestions? Don't want to waste time for the folks at the Info@... email address or the social media pages if they have to pass it along to someone else. I think I remember from when I was looking for either oxblood mini chickenhead knobs or Wah shells (before you stocked them) that you're the head of R&D (or maybe it was someone else who reached out to me- it was on Discord I think). Who (and how) best to contact about that stuff?


----------



## Amplified Parts (Aug 10, 2022)

> Any other vintagey mojo boards like these planned for the future?


Absolutely. Actually, just today we added a couple of items which may be of interest:

Tonebender MkII board​​_This is vintage-spacing stripboard pre-cut to Tonebender MkII size with the copper cuts and mounting holes already made. There's an example layout in the photos as well as a diagram for the proper MkII stripboard layout in the "Specifications, Files, and Documents" section._​​_We're adding a black/gold version of the above as well. I'll have to check on that one when I'm back in the office tomorrow morning but I think it should also be arriving either tomorrow or Thursday._​​Tonebender MkI board​​_This is a board with no copper, but with pre-drilled holes roughly in the arrangement of the hand-drilled Tonebender Mk1 boards. Again, there's a diagram for the layout in the documents section. Whether you use that board or not, I think the diagram does a nice job of showing how to accomplish the funky construction method used on these, which can otherwise be a little confusing._​​As far as actual vintage-style PCBs, we definitely want to add more of those too. We wanted to see how the Fuzz Face boards did first, but we've already seen enough to justify expanding on that. We'll have to design the boards still, so we can't add them right away, but we definitely want to do so sooner than later. We already have a few potential boards picked out that we think our customers will be interested in, but if there's anything in particular you'd like to see feel free to let us know.

You can use this form to submit new product requests or email newproducts@amplifiedparts.com. Both will go directly to the members of our R&D team. Any of those other avenues (info@, social media, etc.) _should _make it to us, but the best way is newproducts@. You can also email me directly at tom@amplifiedparts.com if I can help you with anything. If I receive a new product request, I'll pass it along to the rest of the team for discussion.

A couple of other boards that might be of interest for vintage-style/mojo builds. These are not brand new but fairly new still:

Vintage Spacing (0.15") stripboard
Pseudo Eyelet Boards

The "pseudo eyelet boards" are 1.6mm thick. We are also adding a couple of "premium" versions which should be up this week. Those are 2.4mm thick with a gold surface finish.

Here's a rough cell phone photo of some samples we received of the gold/black Fuzz Face board and Tonebender MkII board to give you an idea of how they look:





I hope it's OK that I make this post - it's not my intention to shoehorn our products into the threads here unless someone asks. We send out new product announcement emails fairly frequently if you subscribe to our mailing list. You can do so on the bottom of any page on our website.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 10, 2022)

Ah cool! I really dig that Mk1 board. Hadn’t noticed that when I was looking at “what’s new” a little while ago. 
An FY-2 board would be cool, as would a Buzzaround.

That black Fuzz Face board looks really sleek! Gonna have to find some 2N169s so I can do a bit of a stealth-look NPN fuzz build if they’re still around when I place my next order.

I’ll be sure to put some suggestions thru in the morning— just a few cool components that would save me from having to order from out of the US if y’all carried them and would hopefully be something plenty of other people would dig too!


----------



## fig (Aug 10, 2022)

As a side note to this;

It's possible that the stock two years ago may not be from the same source as now, so it's also possible they were selling legitimate transistors at the time of the OP. I know the author of the thread would not have posted them otherwise


----------



## Amplified Parts (Aug 10, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> An FY-2 board would be cool, as would a Buzzaround.



Thanks for the input! We will definitely consider an FY2 board. The Buzzaround always used the same style of terminal board, didn't it? We have a style that I believe is a pretty good match for that:

P-HTBU-2X18

Unfortunately, this one is larger at 2x18 lugs. It's not ideal, but I've cut this exact board down both by using a dremel and a jeweler's saw. Both work well for getting reasonably clean cuts, especially if you're willing to to file/sand the edges down a bit afterward. But you should use eye/skin/respiratory protection if you cut/sand FR4, which is the material of the boards. Fiberglass dust can be harmful. 

We do have similar boards with fewer terminals, but the lug spacing is wider and less like the Buzzaround. No luck finding a source that will provide us with a 2x12 board (like the Buzzaround) with the dense lug spacing so far, but we'll keep an eye out.

On the black/gold tonebender and fuzz face boards, those are expected to arrive tomorrow along with more stock of the plain fuzz face boards. The new black/gold ones may not be up right away - it depends on what time they arrive and how busy the folks involved with that process are, but they should be available very soon.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 12, 2022)

Amplified Parts said:


> Thanks for the input! We will definitely consider an FY2 board. The Buzzaround always used the same style of terminal board, didn't it? We have a style that I believe is a pretty good match for that:
> 
> P-HTBU-2X18
> 
> Unfortunately, this one is larger at 2x18 lugs. It's not ideal, but I've cut this exact board down both by using a dremel and a jeweler's saw. Both work well for getting reasonably clean cuts, especially if you're willing to to file/sand the edges down a bit afterward. But you should use eye/skin/respiratory protection if you cut/sand FR4, which is the material of the boards. Fiberglass dust can be harmful.


That looks pretty dang close! I’ve had luck getting near-perfect cuts on FR4 with a bandsaw with sliding miter gauge set to 90°

PPE is of course always a must with fiberglass (and anything else really— fiberglass dust is super bad, but metal and wood shavings ain’t too much better) 

I’ll have to grab one of those next time I order. The offcut should be perfect for a nice little bonus fuzz or treble booster too


----------

